# 1st Pool Party for Friends!



## shooterrick (Apr 28, 2009)

I have been asked to cook for a friend who just put in a new pool at their first pool party.  While I do not expect to actually make a big profit I do want to cover my expense not counting my time since I will be partying also.  LOL  

Meat is going to cost me about 75 bucks for 2 butts and 2 briskets.  I am also doing a pan of beans.  Guests are bringing other sides. I figured with my rubs, injections, wood and hauling my rig to their house and making me get up at 3 am to do this 150.00 should about cover it. Serving set up and clean up is their responcibility.    

Any thought appreciated.


----------



## rivet (Apr 28, 2009)

Whether your partying or not, since you were hired, you shouldn't cheat yourself. Factor in what your time is worth, even partially. You are never really going to relax there, since you have the responsibility of feeding, and you  were selected for your skills.


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 28, 2009)

The 150 allows me to buy a half case of butts and briskets.  I would be putting 1/4 case in my freezer.  While my time is worth a lot more than this they are good friends so while the 7.50 an hour that comes to is laughable, I will be getting my Smoke-N-Butts banner out and hand out buis cards.  Maybe sell some rub while I am at it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds decent to me Rick. You could prob ask 200 and it would still be a deal. If there are 10 people that only $20 a head. 20 peep would only be 10. 

Cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## suprfast (Apr 28, 2009)

Im in the same boat as you.  I would do it for 100% free for my best bud, and charge only for materials for any other friend.  I dont look at my time as an expense no matter what my occupation would be.  Friends are always free for me.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 28, 2009)

ya rick word of mouth-and there friends,and they have alot of friends too. I doing a yard sale this we. with smokers full of jerky, heck why not I make a pretty good jerky,least it will smell good out here.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 28, 2009)

Allowing they are your friends I say business is business. I think you are being more than fair. Plus the exposure
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 could be partial payment also. I think you may get some additional business from this party. Enjoy my friend.


----------

